# Listeria:  recall on Casa Sanchez Guacamole



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/11-16-2017/


----------



## motocrash (Nov 16, 2017)

Whoa! Dirty Sanchez?


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 16, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Whoa! Dirty Sanchez?


:D Lol


----------

